# Waves Codex Synth $29 1 day Sale 6/15



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

If you need a pretty good wavetable synth here's a very good deal today only 6/15. Just passing this on if it helps anyone.

http://www.waves.com/plugins/codex?...ent=title&utm_campaign=codex-mini-sale-june17


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 15, 2017)

nice. 
im synthed out but for the price... ill get it.

I have a feeling that waves have been giving all these flash sales so more people have the plugins.... and with more people have their plugins, they would need to update their WUP plan every year... or when they need to upgrade OS. 
And thats where the money is for them.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 15, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> ... I have a feeling that waves have been giving all these flash sales so more people have the plugins.... and with more people have their plugins, they would need to update their WUP plan every year...



That's one theory. An alternate theory is that so many people already have their plugins that they can't sell them at full price any more.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 15, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> nice.
> im synthed out but for the price... ill get it.
> 
> I have a feeling that waves have been giving all these flash sales so more people have the plugins.... and with more people have their plugins, they would need to update their WUP plan every year... or when they need to upgrade OS.
> And thats where the money is for them.



Maybe it's due to a lot more competition than when they first started. Plus when I think of Waves they are more of a FX developer. At the original price of $199 it could think of 10 synths I would take before this one. Plus most of your synth VSTs can be put on at least two machines.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 15, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> ... Plus most of your synth VSTs can be put on at least two machines.



I keep forgetting about that, but it's an important part of Waves' pricing structure.


----------

